# NTL Signal breaking up



## rogeroleary (26 Aug 2008)

_ As the problem has been diagnosed as an NTL one, I have deleted other stuff - Brendan_

In the last couple of weeks we have seen a serious deterioration in the break up / pixelating on the reception to the extent that, horror of horrors the wife couldn't continue watching the Rose of Tralee last night because the contestants could uttter a sentence without break up 

Seriously though it is becoming very intrusive. NTL "upgraded" their cables in the area recently - could this be the issue? Other TVs in the house (LCDs) seem to be working fine with no recent deterioration. Any syggestions would be much appreiciated.

Thanks
Roger


----------



## dinjoecurry (26 Aug 2008)

*Re: TV signal breaking up - getting worse!*

I have NTL and recently I have had the same problem I have the top of the range package.In my daughters room we have SKY and the signal does not break up I am convinced its the NTL signal .The problem appears to last for about 10/15mins and then rights itself.I find it difficult to contact NTL and as the problem is intermittant its impossible to show the serviceman when you eventually get one to come out.


----------



## Slash (27 Aug 2008)

*Re: TV signal breaking up - getting worse!*



dinjoecurry said:


> I have NTL and recently I have had the same problem I have the top of the range package.The problem appears to last for about 10/15mins and then rights itself.



We have noticed similar problem with NTL over last 3 or 4 weeks.
We are in Dublin 6 - maybe it is just in our area.


----------



## aircobra19 (27 Aug 2008)

*Re: TV signal breaking up - getting worse!*

Glad I saw this. I also think the NTL analog signal has got a lot worse over the past 4-6 weeks aswell (D.15). I have HD recorder and with the reduction in quality of the signal and the compression of the HD recorder some recent recordings are now unwatchable. 

I've never been that impressed with the NTL digital, as it seems to suffer from a lot of pixelisation from compression. The NTL analog seemed as good if not better on a CRT. A LCD makes the NTL digital even worse as its rescales it to fit the resolution of the LCD. Which makes it even more pixelated. How now it looks better than the analog. 

I wonder is this a deliberate ploy to get people to move to the digital service?


----------



## Markjbloggs (27 Aug 2008)

*Re: TV signal breaking up - getting worse!*



bigjoe_dub said:


> she will give them one week to remove their cables from her property.




Can you do that?  I thought they had the equivalent of right-of-way???


----------



## bigjoe_dub (28 Aug 2008)

*Re: TV signal breaking up - getting worse!*

do not think so.  you here a bit about people been offered cheap or free service if you let them keep the cables/ junction boxes on your property if you say you want them removed.  (she does not what cheap or free, she wants them gone)
not an issue with new estates as it is all underground.


----------



## monicafussy (28 Aug 2008)

*Re: TV signal breaking up - getting worse!*

Dublin 17, Have been experiencing the same problems as have several of my neighbours all with NTL , who of course are blaming our TVs !!


----------



## bigjoe_dub (28 Aug 2008)

*Re: TV signal breaking up - getting worse!*

they should transfer all of their marketing people into customer services.  they amount of high quality mailers I get in the letter box is crazy.

hope they go bust when the digital freeview starts coming on stream next year.


----------



## dinjoecurry (29 Aug 2008)

*Re: TV signal breaking up - getting worse!*

Monicafussy
I live in Bray and have the same problem so its not yout TV or your area  the whole NTL  network seems to have a problem if you look at the posts above


----------



## WhoAmI (29 Aug 2008)

*Re: TV signal breaking up - getting worse!*

I feel very sorry for people who can't move away from ntl. We had their analog offering before we moved to Sky a few months back. C4 in particular was unwatchable. I'd rather have no TV than go back to them.


----------



## monicafussy (30 Aug 2008)

*Re: TV signal breaking up - getting worse!*

The best is I got a call from a sales rep yesterday announcing they have upgraded the service in my area and proceeded to offer me broadband when I queried the 'service ' problems I am having they hung up !


----------



## Brendan Burgess (5 Sep 2008)

It seems to be happening only on some channels for me. 

I don't fully understand how it's set up. I don't watch them through the digital box. 

Can anything be done about this on a general scale? Surely it's not up to everyone to sue NTL for loss of service? 

Or do we just vote with our feet and move to Sky where we can.  I listen to BBC Radio 4 a lot in different parts of the house and apparently I can't do that with Sky. 

Brendan


----------



## Brendan Burgess (5 Sep 2008)

Nothing on their website, except this :

http://www.upc.ie/about/ntl/



> Some of the results of these changes can already be seen. To date we have been voted the best Internet Service Provider for 2008 at the Digital Media Awards. We have also been nominated for an ITC award for our Corporate and Social Responsibility work and for an AIM award for Best Sales Team. The effects of other changes won’t become apparent until later this year.


----------



## DoshDaisy (9 Sep 2008)

Anyone have this problem:

Every so often (AT LEAST once a day) my ntl box freezes (usually while I'm changing channel).   The tv goes blank and the green ntl light on the digital box goes to orange and after 40-60 secs it reboots itself and returns to normal.  Is is a problem with my box or is this "normal" ntl????


----------



## theresa1 (11 Sep 2008)

"normal" ntl I'm afraid but if it's every single day you could get a service call and get one of the newer boxes (not a DVR unless you want one of course - €5 extra).

Also, If you try flicking through channels quickly the box can stick and will then re-boot itself.


----------

